# No sheet water, what to do?



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys, all of the snow in western MN is now gone and it's supposed to be 70 degrees on Friday. There isn't much water if any in the fields, and I'm worried the snows will migrate over us. I wouldthink this weather would melt the ice on the sloughs and they'd hang around for a while but there's more snow north of us and the fields will be just as wet there. Any advice would be nice. Thanks and make it snow!


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hunt a corn field or go to ND.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Dont go to North Dakota cuz weve already have a bunch of out of staters and non locals here. If there isnt any snow and I know the fields arent to wet.... jump em with a confidence cow.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

EllendaleND said:


> Dont go to North Dakota cuz weve already have a bunch of out of staters and non locals here. If there isnt any snow and I know the fields arent to wet.... jump em with a confidence cow.


cool story bro


----------



## DEER BOY (Jan 15, 2006)

ellendale, Headed your way. Be there friday morning. First time hunting that area any advice?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I was gonna head farther west, but I think that the Ellendale area must be loaded up with snows, probably just hunt there... :beer: ...


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

no snows left in SD, going to head to NoDak this weekend, might as well start out in the Ellendale area?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Also heading to the Ellendale Area this weekend, see everyone up there!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

It's gonna be crowded........


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Well i guess its a party in ellendale...haha. Sucks to be you guys cuys I lived here all my life and know the landowners and area very well. So if you wish to come here, be my guest....dont expect any non-educated birds. Im well known for roost busting and field jumping. Haha im just kidding  :sniper:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Change of plans, going to Deadwood instead, but I have been thru ellendale a couple times, there's a guy there that has alot of old mercury's in town,lot of neat old cars.......


----------

